# Coconana's Collection



## Coconana (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey guys! I take a lot of photographs of my T's, so I figured I'd start up a photo thread with how rapidly we seem to be acquiring new ones :coffee:

These photos are all either taken on my Casio Exilim EX-Z1080, or my fiancé's Canon Rebel XS. I'll start by posting all of our current T's in the order that we acquired them in during our collection's little re-boot.


*0.1.0 Nhandu Coloratovillosus AKA: 'Lillith'* ... Chillin' in her kill-cave.





*0.0.1 Psalmopoeus Irminia AKA: 'Odo'sha'* ... Out for a walk before her first post-molt meal.





*0.1.0 Holothele Incei AKA: 'Lil' Mama'* ... Doing some meditation before all her webbing yoga business. 





*0.0.1 Poecilotheria Regalis* ... Unnamed still. Fiancé insists on pulling a molt that we can sex before giving him/her a proper name. 





*0.0.1 Ceratogyrus Darlingi AKA: 'Crystal'* ... A bolus for whoever can guess what the second part of his/her name is.. This one's as spastic as they come. Also, just molted last night!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coconana (Oct 19, 2015)

*0.0.1 Avicularia Avicularia* ... Annnd, this one just molted this morning! 





*0.1.0 Grammostola Porteri* ... Was sold as G. Rosea, but I'm really not too sure about whether this one's a NCF Rosea, or a Porteri. Any opinions?





*0.0.1 Ceratogyrus Darlingi* ... Killer deal on this little one! Total opposite of Crystal in that this sling just doesn't care. I think I might add more substrate to his/her container though.





*0.0.1 Haplopelma Minax* ... So very tiny. Quick too! :biggrin:





Also, as a bonus... *0.1.0 Brachypelma Boehmei AKA: 'Pumpkin'* ... Babysitting this fiesty girl for a friend. Filled her dish shortly after this shot. 





And that's it so far! Next weekend we'll likely be picking up a few more after we've moved into our new house... We'll have the space for it then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice T's. I've noticed you use 1.0.0 for an unsexed T, but it's the other way around 0.0.1  

1.0.0 < #1 Male
0.1.0 < #1 Female
0.0.1 < #1 unsexed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coconana (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you so much for pointing that out!! I'll have to go back and edit those right away


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 19, 2015)

I think that's Grammostola porteri. Here's a recent discussion about the two: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?278424-G.-Rosea-Porteri 

Beautiful collection and nice pictures


----------



## Coconana (Oct 20, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I think that's Grammostola porteri. Here's a recent discussion about the two: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?278424-G.-Rosea-Porteri
> 
> Beautiful collection and nice pictures


Thank you so much for both the compliment and the link! Very helpful thread!! General consensus appears to say Porteri for my lady :biggrin:


*1.0.0 Avicularia Avicularia AKA: 'Mr. Meeseeks'* ... Yep. This guy's definitely a guy, sadly. Perhaps I'll have some better luck next time? Still love the little blue fuzzball regardless.. At least now he has a proper name!





*0.0.1 Ceratogyrus Darlingi AKA: 'Crystal'* ... Finally starting to display that little horn! It's not a great picture, but I'll grab the cannon and see if I can't get something better soon. I'm just stoked that this little one's starting to look like a Darlingi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Oct 20, 2015)

Beautiful collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Nov 23, 2015)

Time for a quick update! A lot has happened since the last time I posted... We've got everybody moved and settled into the new place 

We've acquired quite a few new faces, and names have been changed about. 'Mr. Meeseeks' is now officially 'Caboose'... A free high five from a dirty blue lover if you're able to figure out where the name came from!


*0.1.0 Grammostola Porteri* ... Doing some early morning yoga. Thought I'd slip this in somewhere :laugh:





*0.1.0 Pterinochilus Murinus AKA: 'Priscilla'* ... Interesting story with this one. A local petshop about an hour south of us was carrying this little angry 5 inch gem without any real.. clue as to what she was. I asked to see her, and the employee went to stick her hand in the enclosure. I just about had a conniption! Convinced her to grab some tongs, thankfully, though she was a bit miffed as to why she'd want to use them. With one poke, the OBT dashed out a few inches, pivoted, and threw a threat posture immediately. Took her home as soon as I could, haha! The picture below was taken with my friend's cell phone... Long story short, the container she was being carried in broke was dropped in the parking lot by accident, and she was very angry during her ride home. Poor thing!! We got her settled as soon as we could.











*0.0.1 Hapalpus Sp. Colombia* ... Convinced said friend to pick up this little one at the store as well :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 23, 2015)

What a great collection you have going! I would also say Porteri by the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Nov 23, 2015)

*0.1.0 Nhandu Coloratovillosus AKA: 'Lillith'* ... This poor girl got downsized. Moved her into a different enclosure to give the more accessible one to the OBT. It was a bit too big for her anyway.. Didn't make her very happy about the whole operation though!





*1.0.0 Avicularia Avicularia AKA: 'Caboo--' HEY! Wait a minute...*





*Just kidding... 0.1.0 Avicularia Avicularia AKA: 'Sheila'* ... This is our newest PetSmart rescue. We came across this little one by chance when we were out of town getting dog food. She was in an undersized KK with woodchips in the bottom, crammed up tight in the corner. $25? My fiance looked at me, I looked at him, and neither of us could say no.





*0.1.0 Haplopelma Lividum Sp. Euathlus Pulcherrimaklaasi* ... Another local petshop save. Nobody would adopt this sweet little thing, because the resident 'spider expert' was telling everybody she was a very, very highly insanely venomous and aggressive OW. I peeked into the cage and started laughing. They'd actually pinned a picture of a GIS H. Lividum on the side of the tank. 

Even though the lady fumbled to get her into the cup so that we could take her home, this girl was incredibly tolerant. To date, I've never seen her throw a threat posture, or even flick any hairs (_which begs the question; what on earth did they do to make her abdomen so bald?_), and she's almost as slow and relaxed as Caboose and Sheila. Hell, I'd be more afraid to put my hand into the G. Porteri's tank! 

Oh, boy... People are lovely :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice catch, I'd label her "Euathlus sp. "blue femur" though for the time being. E. pulcherimaklaasi was never in the hobby and it's even up to today debatable if Schmidt ID the right spider for that anyways. The beauty you have there is still a rare find generally and besides being somewhat skittish, they're pretty hardy, easy to keep and very beautiful terrestrials!


----------



## Coconana (Dec 15, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Nice catch, I'd label her "Euathlus sp. "blue femur" though for the time being. E. pulcherimaklaasi was never in the hobby and it's even up to today debatable if Schmidt ID the right spider for that anyways. The beauty you have there is still a rare find generally and besides being somewhat skittish, they're pretty hardy, easy to keep and very beautiful terrestrials!


Read a lot of debate about this... Wish there was more information on this Sp. in the hobby!! She's labeled tentatively as both for now, though I find that "Blu Femur" is easier on the tongue, haha! They're gorgeous tarantulas with wonderful temperaments. 

At least, that's been my experience so far :coffee:

I was surprised to find a mature male for loan of this Sp. the other day, though I'm not sure if my female is mature yet. I've read a lot of differing opinions on how big females can get.


*0.1.0 Lasiodora Parahybana* ... All of the following pictures were taken almost exactly a month ago when we first got this pretty girl, as well as Sheila. Oddly enough, we acquired them in separate places on the same day! This 7.5in female is still unnamed, but she's a gnarly eater and has a great attitude if you can get past the hairs, haha.

All of these were taken by my wonderful friend Morgan, and posted with her permission. She's a wizard with that camera!! :love:





*0.1.0 Avicularia Avicularia AKA: 'Sheila'* ... This girl's quickly climbing my personal favorite's list. Sheila's laughably docile and very calm in comparison to Caboose. Yet she tackles crickets with a vengeance and webs the greatest hammocks I've ever seen.





*0.1.0 Lasiodora Parahybana* ... Tried to maneuver this big horse onto the tape as best we could for a size comparison :biggrin:





*0.1.0 Avicularia Avicularia AKA: 'Sheila'* ... Pretty eyes and pretty toes!





*0.1.0 Grammostola Porteri* ... We're thinking of naming this one Lady, that way if she turns out to be a magical 'he', we can rename to 'Ladykiller'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Dec 16, 2015)

*0.1.0 Psalmopoeus Irminia AKA: 'Odo'sha'* ... Got a new coat of armor about a week ago and finally decided to show her huge self. I don't know how she manages to hide so well in her tiny little funnels! 





*0.0.1 Avicularia Metallica AKA: 'Loki'* ... This is an old photo, but this was one of the three who stayed with me after my mother passed away. I found it while clearing out my photobucket, and I was delighted! Loki was a handsome guy. Flighty, but handsome!!





*0.1.0 Aphonopelma Sp. AKA: 'Tristania'* ... This girl was one of my best friends growing up. A very beautiful and patient lady with a lot of tarantula 'tact'... She was one of my favorites. Gorgeous too, even though the light here washes her out a bit. 

RIP to both Loki and Tristania, as well as Pancake --who I can't find a picture of, sadly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Dec 16, 2015)

*0.1.0 Neoholothele Incei AKA: 'Lil' Mama'* ... Managed to find her out and about this morning. Mama was moved in about a week or so ago after getting her new clothes, and it's awesome to see her settling in and jumping straight into webbing her home up like crazy.

All of these were taken with my fiancé's cellphone camera before being cropped and edited on the computer. I was amazed at how much I could zoom in on some of my smaller specimens... Some of these turned out nicer than my Casio's shots, haha!! 





*0.0.1 Ceratogyrus Darlingi AKA: 'The Bigger Darlingi'* ... We apparently went back on agreeing to the name 'Crystal' for this one, so now we're trying to find the time to sit down and give this magical little baboon a more fitting name. She's an insane streaker, and has never once failed to make a mad dash for freedom whenever anybody touches the lid of her container. Don't let the face trick you. Any suggestions?





*0.1.0 Euathlus Sp. Blue Femur* ... She poses for pictures like a professional.. Feeling like I should either pay her soon or talk to an agent. Doesn't matter what else is happening if a camera is involved; she comes out looking dazzling even with her bald little butt. 

Loving this T :laugh:





*1.0.0 Phidippus Audax AKA: 'Phil'* ... This grumpy little guy is called Phil! He's staying with us until it gets warm enough outside to release him so that he can find out where all the ladies went. Phil is both photogenic and sassy. His interests include throwing threat postures and watching crickets run around helplessly. Also, please pardon all of the dog hair in my carpet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Dec 16, 2015)

*0.1.0 Psalmopoeus Irminia AKA: 'Odo'sha'* ... More cellphone shots, I'm afraid! I can't find the Rebel's charger... Either way, I was able to salvage a shot of Odo'sha with her fresh suit. Had to be very quiet and slow though, as she's pretty flighty.





*0.1.0 Grammostola Porteri* ... This girl's in pre-molt, so she's a little crankier than usual. I needed to get into her enclosure to sort out a substrate issue, so I decided to snap a few shots in the process. I only got one good one in before she decided to throw a tantrum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Dec 17, 2015)

*0.1.0 Nhandu Coloratovillosus AKA: 'Lillith'* ... Finally caught the grumpy girl outside her hide in her new enclosure long enough to snap a shot of that cricket getting murdered. 

More cellphone snaps until we find the charger, I’m afraid! I tried to make them look nice for you guys though.





*0.1.0 Avicularia Avicularia AKA: 'Sheila'* ... Man, she eats like a pig! I take a special kind of joy in watching Sheila smack down prey items. If voraciousness was an art, she’d be bringing home the bronze.








*0.1.0 Pterinochilus Murinus AKA: 'Priscilla'* … Poked my head in to see if the OBT was alive. Yes. Yes she is. 





*0.0.1 Ceratogyrus Darlingi AKA: 'The Smaller Darlingi’* … This one’s getting big. They’re going to need a rehouse soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Jan 7, 2016)

YES!! The Rebel's up and running again! We've found the charger, so there will hopefully be no more photos from the phone. I could dance 


*0.1.0 Grammostola Porteri* ... Well, her recent molt anyway. I wanted to see if I couldn't set up a little system to help showcase her naughties. Mission accomplished!








*0.1.0 Pterinochilus Murinus AKA: 'Priscilla'* ... Prisc's spermathecae seem to be folded up a bit, but I did my best. Also, a bit of a funny story about her bum leg is in order. While molting, she popped off her new leg after it got stuck in the molt, so you can see that the bottom left still has a small piece in there. Priscilla is now hell on seven wheels instead of seven and a half. 








*0.1.0 Nhandu Coloratovillosus AKA: 'Lillith'* ... This was the smallest of the molts, and we struggled to get good photos of it, but I finally can show Lil's lady-bits to the world, haha. Unfortunately, my fiancé dropped his camera lens onto this molt at the end of our photo session and utterly _destroyed _it --but we got a few good shots at least


----------



## Coconana (Jan 7, 2016)

*0.1.0 Grammostola Porteri* ... Took some good shots of her around noon today. The Rebel really does make all of my point and click dreams come true. And no --molting hasn't made her any sweeter


----------



## Coconana (Jan 7, 2016)

*0.0.1 Hapalopus Sp. "Colombia Large" AKA: 'Boho'* ... This one just molted, and I'm having a bit of a difficult time sexing the poor thing. Might have to wait for the next one before I can get a definite either way


----------



## Coconana (Jan 9, 2016)

*0.1.0 Euathlus Sp. "Blue Femur"* ... Miss Raggedy Ann's finally starting to show some interest in food. The T room has been amped up to temperatures of 82-88 degrees during the day time thanks to the addition of our BP, so I'm thinking that might have something to do with it. Either way, I'm happy! Hopefully she can fatten up and pull off a molt soon.


----------



## Coconana (Jan 9, 2016)

*0.1.0 Brachypelma Boehmei AKA: 'Pumpkin'* ... Snuck in a small meal for the big fat Pumpkin. She seems to have slowed down some and darkened up, so I'm crossing my fingers for a molt.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Coconana (Jan 14, 2016)

*1.0.0 Grammostola Porteri AKA: 'Squishy'* ... Look who arrived in the post this morning! It's the grumpy G. Porteri's boyfriend, Ser Squish --who belongs to @kylr647. They're currently courting in the dark through their (_closed_) cages, side by side in my shower because we're not through letting the freshly painted T room air out. Fun first date, huh? 








*0.0.1 Poecilotheria Metallica *... Oh, here's another new face! This thing's a regular Houdini --we lost this sling for three days due to a lapse in judgement on my part concerning hole sizes (_mind out of the gutter guys_) but we thankfully recovered him/her unharmed. Such an innocent face for having caused me so much heartache 








*0.0.1 Ceratogyrus Darlingi AKA: 'The Smaller, Fatter One'* ... Couldn't resist chucking a small cricket in there so that I could finally snap a photo before s/he goes back on his/her diet. This tiny thing packs a punch, and is always a joy to watch wrangle insects.








*0.0.1 Cyriopagopus Sp. *... Another new face! Or, erm.. legs, since that's about all I ever see of him/her. This was a near 2" freebie sent mixed in with the P. Metallica, H. Maculata, and N. Chromatus slings we got over the holidays. Labeled as 'Minax', this one's bigger than mine! Crossing fingers for at least one ladyspider out of the pair.








*0.0.1 Hapalopus Sp. "Colombia Large" AKA: 'Boho'* ... Annnd, a not-so-new one. This would be Boho's first meal since his/her molt though, so I just had to get a shot out of the intense ordeal. This was taken _through _the glass, so I'm proud of how it turned out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coconana (Jan 14, 2016)

*0.0.1 Megaphobema Robustum* ... We practically stole this one for the price they were offering down at a local petstore. The Zoological Gardens sold this 3" DLS juvenile to them labeled as suspected female, so I've got my fingers crossed. Ventrally, it _looks _female, but given how dark that abdomen is, we're going to hold off until we can snatch the molt and confirm. 

Loving this species so far! The flailing-ninja-leg-attack is a thing with these guys, and it's both hilarious and concerning to watch while you're re-housing


----------



## Coconana (Jan 15, 2016)

*0.0.1 Nhandu Chromatus* ... Looks like a tick, huh? My goodness 








*0.0.1 Cyriopagopus Sp.* ... This is the smaller 'Minax' we acquired a few months back, before we happened to get the bigger one as a freebie. Stubborn, tiny thing refuses to grow. 

Also, this is the clearest picture I have of this elusive T.








*0.0.1 Heteroscodra Maculata *... The other, other new face! This one came in the bundle with the P. Metallica, N. Chromatus, and the bigger Cyriopagopus Sp. Kills like a silent, insane little ninja that never fails to startle the piss out of me 








*0.1.0 Grammostola Porteri *... Fattening this mama up. She's a pig and I'm grateful for it! I hope Squishy will be too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SumOne (Jan 16, 2016)

I absolutely love your collection. Im trying to expand mine. What are your thoughts on a darlingi? I have agressive ts and i dont mind them. Ive become more interested in the hornded sp. What do you think would be overall the best option?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan (Jan 17, 2016)

*0.0.1 Heteroscodra Maculata *... The other, other new face! This one came in the bundle with the P. Metallica, N. Chromatus, and the bigger Cyriopagopus Sp. Kills like a silent, insane little ninja that never fails to startle the piss out of me 







Yeah! H. mac slings are the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coconana (Jan 26, 2016)

SumOne said:


> I absolutely love your collection. Im trying to expand mine. What are your thoughts on a darlingi? I have agressive ts and i dont mind them. Ive become more interested in the hornded sp. What do you think would be overall the best option?


Thanks man, I really appreciate it!! C. Darlingi is quickly becoming, hands down, my favorite species of tarantula. They're little psycho runners when they're tiny, but they develop a brooding steadfast sense of moodiness as they get older. They remind me of old farts with horns that just want you to get off their lawn 

In all honesty, they're one of the more predictable OW T's I've found. They're tons of fun and look gorgeous as a plus, so I'd recommend them with an A+. If you're already used to dealing with aggressive tarantulas, you'll have no problem with these guys.



Olan said:


> Yeah! H. mac slings are the best


Aren't they? I can't wait till our wee bab gets old enough to stop looking scruffy and start showing some serious patterning!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coconana (Jan 26, 2016)

*0.0.1 Ceratogyrus Darlingi AKA: 'The Smaller, Less-Fat-Right-Now One'* ... Look who got a new set of armor! This actually happened about a week ago, but s/he's finally hardened up enough to get back to committing dubia murder. Big girl/boy will be needing a rehouse next.














*0.0.1 Nhandu Chromatus* ... The tick has also molted and --surprise! It's actually a sling. Also, s/he has graduated officially from preschool to kindergarten with a vial upgrade. 














*0.0.1 Poecilotheria Metallica AKA: 'David Copperfield' *... Now introducing our second P. Metallica sling, David! 

We picked him/her up at the Portland Expo on the 16th. S/he is unrelated, but the exact same size as our other sling, whom we officially named 'Houdini' after his/her daring three day vacation...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Jan 26, 2016)

*1.1.0 Grammostola Porteri AKA: 'Squishy' & 'Crunchy'* ... Alrighty, this is a breeding update. @kylr647 was kind enough to lend me their penultimate male Mr. Squishy for a loan.

The first pairing earned my female her name. In truly cold fashion, Crunchy displayed interest for a while by responding to his drumming. When Squish moved in closer, she wheeled around quite abruptly to tag him. I got them apart as quick as I could, but as you can see from the morning after images below, it wasn't particularly pretty.




















Alas, the guy's a tough cookie! He boned back up on fluids in the ICU and continued to drum up a storm in his bachelor pad that I kept next door to Crunchy afterwards. We cleared him the following week to give it another go, as the female was starting to exhibit some strange behavior (_rearranging her entire enclosure_) in addition to tapping and shaking back.

You can see that Crunchy's all but buried her hide in the second photograph below.

The second breeding attempt was much less interesting (_thankfully and somewhat unfortunately_), as we've caught them in a bit of an off period where neither are particularly willing to be enthusiastic participants. Going to try to generate interest as the week goes on for another attempt.













Will keep you guys posted


----------



## Coconana (Jan 27, 2016)

*0.0.1 Ceratogyrus Darlingi AKA: 'The Bigger Darlingi'* ... And here we have _another_ recently molted South African tarantula to add to the party list 
































Also, this post would be woefully incomplete without the infamously bad ventral shot.

Any other guesses on the sex? I've heard that only females get horns in this Sp., but if that's the case, I guess I've got two females on my hands... They've been displaying nubs since an inch. I've also heard that all sexes display horns normally until the males hook out, during which they lose their horns. 

Does anybody who's really into Ceratogyrus Sp. have some good insight for me?


----------



## Coconana (Jan 30, 2016)

*0.0.1 Cyriopagopus Sp. *... Looks like the newest Cyriopagopus face molted! I went to chuck a dubia in, and immediately had to get a photo of his/her extensive webbing (_you can see the molt to the right side of the container_). I guess it just couldn't stick to the plastic of the deli! I felt pretty bad for destroying it, but hey.. Can't care-take if I can't feed or water my animals. 

Wasn't able to sex this molt. The abdomen tore when I attempted to spread it. Ahh.. Guess you can't win them all. 


























*0.0.1 Phormictopus Cancerides AKA: 'Loony' *... It's official! S/he's a nut and a half, and was named accordingly. This is his/her 'feed me now oh invert-dispenser' face. 








*0.1.0 Avicularia Avicularia AKA: 'Sheila' *... Got a few quick snaps of Sheila when I went in to do maintenance today. She's in very heavy pre-molt right now, but once she molts and gets to a point where she's eating consistently again, I'll be completely revamping her enclosure. It doesn't have enough cross-ventilation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Jan 30, 2016)

*0.1.0 Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli* ... Introducing the other, other new addition! Got her at the NW Reptile Expo along with David Copperfield (_the other, other P. Metallica sling that we've got_). Was sold to me as a P. Miranda, but I realized suddenly that something looked awfully funny about her leg bands 

Either way, we're still in love with her and wouldn't give her up for the world. We notified the seller and all is well.

Got some water droplets on her head by accident while I was misting. She's incredibly.. _ridiculously _calm. Makes my P. Regalis look like a squirrel that forgot to get its prescription filled. Anybody else got a Tigrinawesseli with this type of temperament?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coconana (Feb 1, 2016)

*0.0.1 Ceratogyrus Darlingi* ... Here comes the baboon-itude! This thing needs a name to go with all that personality. Planning on holding a press-conference with the fiancé later tonight so that we can figure something out. 


















*

0.1.0 Grammostola Porteri AKA: 'Crunchy'* ... Stuffed four crickets in her mouth this time, minus a leg. Doing our best to fatten her up for her man. 








*0.1.0 Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli* ... This girl really pulls off the whole sad-kid-staring-out-a-window vibe


----------



## Coconana (Feb 22, 2016)

*0.0.1 Megaphobema Robustum* ... Caught this one skulking about in the middle of the night! Surprisingly, s/he didn't bolt when I opened up the container to play paparazzi. Sadly, the molt makes me suspect that I've got a male on my hands. This one is such a character! Ah, well... It'll be a while before 'he' gets to size anyway 








*0.0.1 Cyriopagopus Sp. *... Got a great photo of this sassy lassy giving me about four 'fingers' on Valentine's Day. This thing is _mean _for being so small! 








*0.1.0 Pterinochilus Murinus AKA: 'Priscilla' *... Caught the big girl out and roaming the other night and decided to take a few snaps. Chucked in a few crickets for her patience.. Yep. That leg is gone, gone, gone. 








*0.1.0 Brachypelma Boehmei AKA: 'Pumpkin'* ... Got Pumpkin a glamour mugshot. Hope she molts soon.








*0.0.1 Ceratogyrus Darlingi AKA: 'The Smaller One'* ... Surprise! This thing's growing and molting like a weed. Sorry the shot's blurry; I had to take it through the plastic, as I didn't want to disturb the little one's yoga. I think this Darlingi's due for a re-house!






*

0.0.1 Cyriopagopus Sp. *... Another recent shot of the Sp. "Minax" --though this one was taken today. This crazy little thing rushed my spritzer and actually came all the way out of his/her hole. I gladly took the photo opportunity!








*0.0.1 Phormictopus Cancerides AKA: 'Loony' *... Anybody want to ventral my Psych Ward resident?  

I pulled him/her out to refill the water dish, but I'm not sure s/he appreciated it. Loon's in pre-molt anyway, so that attitude of his/hers is even nuttier than usual.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Coconana (Mar 6, 2016)

*0.0.1 Phormictopus Cancerides AKA: 'Loony' *... Finally got new clothes last week! Loon's looking good now.

This batch of photographs were all taken two days ago with the Rebel. I love my Canon 




















*0.1.0 Ceratogyrus Darlingi *... Didn't have time to gently pull the top layer of stray webbing that used to be attached to the lid away before she walked out for her meal. This one will have to be rehoused very soon! 








*0.1.0 Psalmopoeus Irminia AKA: 'Odo'sha' *... This was actually a very unique moment that I'm so excited that I managed to catch in a photograph. Normally Odo'sha bolts into her underground chamber the very second I touch her container, but this time, she decided to stay on the side while I opened it and dropped a roach in. 








*0.1.0 Lasiodora Parahybana AKA: 'Big Bertha' *... Big girl got new armor too! I took a few shots of her molt, though this was the only one of the bunch that really turned out.


----------



## Coconana (Jul 13, 2016)

*1.0.0 Hapalopus Sp. "Colombia Large" AKA: '(It's) Fernando (Now)' *... I know I haven't posted in a while, but since I got two new T's today, I figure that it's as good a time as any to report on the herd, the gaggle, the.. murder. The murder of tarantulas I have in the back room.

Turns out 'Boho' was a man, so he got renamed to Fernando. He hooked out last month, but I'm still hard pressed to find a female for him. Uggh! These were the shots I got the morning after he molted.


























*0.1.0 Ceratogyrus Darlingi *... Of course, I couldn't post and leave out my favorite girl. She really, really needs a proper name.














*0.1.0 Brachypelma Boehmei AKA: 'Pumpkin' *... Also, Pumpkin finally molted! A month ago. This was just after she turned over on her way to get a post-molt drink.








*AND NOW FOR THE NEWBIES!*​
*0.0.1 Brachypelma Sp. "Hobby Vagans" AKA: 'Sin' *... Big drum roll, right? To be fair, she was $30 and had a molt in her container that 'appeared' to display a wee spermathecae. I'm a bit too scared to jinx it by listing her as 0.1, but if I do know one thing about her for sure, it's that she's mean as sin. Hence, that will be her name. 




















*0.0.1 Hysterocrates Gigas *... Our other new addition! I was very surprised when I got this juvie out to take photos. I was expecting mad dashes and hellfire, but s/he just walked very calmly the entire time, and s/he avoided the teaser in a manner way more relaxed than my Porteri would've when it was time to crawl into his/her new home. 

S/he is more beautiful, and almost graceful, then I would have ever imagined. I've never owned this species before, but I'm very excited to see how s/he develops in size, appetite and temperament. More baboons are always welcome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Coconana (Jul 27, 2016)

*0.1.0 Ceratogyrus Darlingi *... Gotta kick things off with one of my favorite photographs of my very favorite lady, of course! For some weird reason, I didn't post this to my thread back when I shot it, even though I think it's one of the best I've taken to date. 








*0.1.0 Lasiodora Parahybana AKA: 'Big Bertha' *... Fed this big ol' girl a hisser today. Unfortunately, her enclosure is in the absolute worst position for taking photos, as it's on a shelf, and the one above blocks my flash. 








*0.1.0 Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli AKA: 'Melini' *... SHE FINALLY HAS A NAME!! Due to her unusually amiable nature, I decided to give her something that sounded sweet. She also got a hisser today, but I sadly couldn't get any good pictures of her devouring it's soul. 








*1.0.0 Poecilotheria Regalis AKA: 'Kevin' *... LOOK WHO IT IS!! I found this guy randomly roaming his enclosure. Such a treat, considering he's always in his doom volcano. Sorry it's not the best shot, but whatever --I got him on camera!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Austin S. (Jul 28, 2016)

Very nice pictures there! Good quality camera too


----------



## Coconana (Jul 28, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> Very nice pictures there! Good quality camera too


Thank you so much!! I'm in love with my man's Rebel XS --I think it's more mine than his at this point 

I try not to make major edits, aside from perhaps saturation or upping the contrast marginally. The Canon really catches these shots all on its own; I just point it at my photogenic targets, haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Jul 30, 2016)

*0.0.1 Brachypelma Sp. "Hobby Vagans" AKA: 'Sin' *... This little devil was rehoused to a special project my fiancé's been working on this evening at feeding time. Her new home is a modified ammunition box! I'll see if I can't get some good photos of it tomorrow. 

Here Sin is eating a snack shortly before being transferred. She strolled angrily into her new home still munchin'.








*0.0.1 Nhandu Chromatus AKA: 'Tig' *... It's shots like these that make me so grateful to have the Canon. Tig the tick has molted yet again! But this time she has adorable stripes on her legs for the very first time. 








*0.0.1 Grammostola Pulchra AKA: 'Elvis/Elvira' *... I realized the other night that I didn't really have many good shots of my buddy's third live-in T at our house. That needed to be remedied, so here's the little Elvis.. or Elvira... eating three crickets at once. 














*0.1.0 Euathlus Sp. "Blue Femur" AKA: 'Raggedy Ann' *... Woah, someone's looking terrifyingly scraggly! 

Honestly, I think Ann's so raggedy and frazzled-looking that she's cute. That being said, I would not mind if she molted.


----------



## Coconana (Aug 1, 2016)

*0.1.0 Psalmopoeus Irminia AKA: 'Odo'sha'* ... Look who I caught molting --again! For some reason, I seem to have really good luck with walking in on Odo'sha getting new armor. This is the second time that I've photographed it (_will post some of those below, below_), though that one was in September of last year. 

We've had this girl since she was barely bigger than our thumb; I can't wait to show my partner these after he gets home from work

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 1, 2016)

Beautiful pictures! I saw Caboose and thought "Fluffy! The alien that only loves!"


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 2, 2016)

Coconana said:


> *0.1.0 Psalmopoeus Irminia AKA: 'Odo'sha'*


That looks so bizarre - how they've moulted. No web or anything, just right out in the open on their cork bark shelf.
Weirdo.


----------



## Coconana (Aug 3, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Beautiful pictures! I saw Caboose and thought "Fluffy! The alien that only loves!"


Thank you so much!! And yes, no tears --only dreams now 




VanessaS said:


> That looks so bizarre - how they've moulted. No web or anything, just right out in the open on their cork bark shelf.
> Weirdo.


The first time I caught Odo'sha molting was a few days after I moved her into her new home (_she has a tendency to molt seemingly out of the blue_), so she didn't have much of a chance to reorganize everything to her liking. Thankfully, this time she decided to molt at the very top of her cage for whatever reason! 

Made for some great shots, but now she needs another rehouse!! That'll be fun


----------



## Coconana (Aug 20, 2016)

*1.0.0 Hapalopus Sp. "Colombia Large" AKA: 'Fernando'* ... He's found a lady!! I'm going to be dropping him off with his new owner in an hour or so, but I wish the little guy good luck. Bye bye, Fernando!








*0.0.1 Brachypelma Smithi* ... Annnnd, here's the new addition! I just got this 5" Smithi for $50 from a local guy who had it in an aquarium with humidity gauges, no hide, a sponge in the water dish, and a cage that looks like it hasn't been cleaned in a while. She's currently in a new home with a full (_sponge-less_) waterdish, and she'll be getting some dubia roaches later tonight. 

Great find in any case; I'd be alright if 'she' hooked out later in life


----------



## Coconana (Oct 20, 2016)

*0.1.0 Psalmopoeus Irminia AKA: 'Odo'sha'* ... Got a few shots of her stalking a cricket that I forgot to post! Man, this was fantastic to watch in person.




















*0.0.1 Nhandu Chromatus AKA: 'Tig'* ... I took pretty much all of the photographs below either yesterday or today. This one made me laugh. Tiny spider, big attitude!








*0.0.1 Poecilotheria Metallica AKA: 'David Copperfield'* ... I was so suprised I managed to get a shot of this little guy! S/he's so quick. 








*0.1.0 Ceratogyrus Darlingi AKA: 'Spatula'* ... Yep, she FINALLY got a name 

Yes, my three year old niece named her. Why do you ask? 








*0.0.1 Brachypelma Sp. "Hobby Vagans" AKA: 'Sin'* ... I'm just in love with these red setae 








*0.1.0 Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli AKA: 'Melini'* ... The portrait shot below was difficult to get! I finally plucked up the courage to gently crank open the glass door just enough to get my giant, clunky Canon in there while she was eating. The lens was only an inch or so away from her, but, like always, she simply continued on with her business. She makes a pretty fantastic model! 














*0.1.0 Euathlus Sp. "Blue Femur" AKA: 'Raggedy Ann' *... Guess who molted unexpectedly! I happened to look over on Tuesday morning while I was feeding the rats, and I nearly started giggling out of joy when I saw that Ann had flipped over. She'll always be a bit 'Raggedy', but at least I know she's a she now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 21, 2016)

Coconana said:


> *0.1.0 Euathlus Sp. "Blue Femur" AKA: 'Raggedy Ann' *... Guess who molted unexpectedly! I happened to look over on Tuesday morning while I was feeding the rats, and I nearly started giggling out of joy when I saw that Ann had flipped over. She'll always be a bit 'Raggedy', but at least I know she's a she now!


Beauty. My gal is very old and scruffy. But she is still super quick. Is yours rapid too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Apr 24, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Beauty. My gal is very old and scruffy. But she is still super quick. Is yours rapid too?


My girl was incredibly slow when I first got her! Unshakable. Didn't seem to care about a single thing...

Theeeen, she molted! And now she freaks out if you even look at her cage. Rapid's a word for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Apr 24, 2017)

*0.0.1 Cyriocosmus Bertae* ... Had a really rough birthday this year.. My fiancé totaled his Jaguar. That car was his baby, and we sat together on the sidewalk and I hugged him and did my best to console him as they dragged what was left of it onto a trailer and hauled it away. Better the car than him, but it kind of topped off the awful month that was March. BUT!! There was light at the end of the tunnel. This sling was my birthday present, and between her appearance on our T shelf and my fiancé's wellbeing, I couldn't have asked for better (_or more relieving!_) gifts. 








*1.0.0 Poecilotheria Regalis AKA: 'Kevin'* ... I don't think I posted this on the forum before, but Kevin finally matured, AND we found a lady for him! We've tried to pair them a few times before, as she recently got a fresh coat of armor, but progress is slow. Kevin's utterly infatuated with his lady, but Karen wants nothing to do with him. 








*0.1.0 Poecilotheria Regalis AKA: 'Karen'* ... Going to adjust the temperatures and fatten her up until she's ready to blow. These pairing attempts are loads of fun.. Two teleporting pokies in a tiny bathroom? What could go wrong, right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

